# South London Drinks 2015



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

We visited a few different bits of South London suburbs for drinks. It would be good to get different people to be in charge of organising drinks for different months (like we attempted last year) - whether staying in the area or travelling further afield (drinks in Croydon?). We still haven't drank in Crystal Palace - where this all started.

So anyway - ideas of pubs to visit or revisit and offer your organising skills for different months.

gaijingirl el-ahrairah Maggot Miss-Shelf oryx


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ _pH_ Guineveretoo Leafster smmudge


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy to do a month. Not sure about croydon though, that's 'Deep South' territory.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Happy to do a month. Not sure about croydon though, that's 'Deep South' territory.



To those who live in Brixton we are deep south  . Which month do you want to take?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> To those who live in Brixton we are deep south  . Which month do you want to take?



I'm fairly easy. Not January because that will be like trying to raise the dead.

Happy to do Feb though, unless anyone else particularly wants to.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Oula RubyToogood 19sixtysix alien nation spanglechick


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Jan
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March
April
May
June
July
August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Could do a January drink at the conquering hero - Crown Point? - happy to organise that.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

BigMoaner ATOMIC SUPLEX zora Callie ffsear


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Could do a January drink at the conquering hero - Crown Point? - happy to organise that.


my parents local. good pub to have it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Jan
> Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
> March - Miss Shelf (maybe forest hill? or is it too cheeky to want to be able to walk home?)
> April
> ...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo thanks for your tireless organising


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

i don't drink, but am happy to pop along for a coke.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Jan - boohoo
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April
May
June
July
August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

the conquoring hero is very much an "old school" pub, old tables and chairs with springs gone, but i love it, and it's a real community pub. nothing fancy, but clean and well run.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 4, 2015)

Does this mean we get to see the PIG?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Does this mean we get to see the PIG?!


i have issues with that bloody thing!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i have issues with that bloody thing!



 what did the pig do?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

poptyping said:


> what did the pig do?


went for me, twice!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> went for me, twice!



Were you brandishing a tasty treat?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Were you brandishing a tasty treat?


benson and hedges.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

We have had urban drinks in Croydon a few times, and I seem to remember that, the last time we did it, we talked about a pub called the Cricketers? Does anyone remember? ATOMIC SUPLEX Leafster oryx  ? I can't remember who else was there, or even remember where in Croydon the pub we were talking about visiting next was. 

The one we went to before is called the Builders Arms, and is not far from East Croydon station. 

There is another one even closer to East Croydon station called the Glamorgan, which we also talked about. 

If we are doing Crystal Palace, we should go for the Grape and Grain while we still can (it has been bought by Wetherspoons and, I believe, is going to become a Lloyds Wine Bar).  Or we could meet in the Westow House, which is the first place I met any urbanites


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2015)

or even  closer to the station the sorter and porter

I would be happy to go to builders arms as its near my friends flat and I would just invite myself to stay for the night


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> or even  closer to the station the sorter and porter
> 
> I would be happy to go to builders arms as its near my friends flat and I would just invite myself to stay for the night


Yeah, I thought about the Porter and Sorter, but I don't like it, so excluded for that reason


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> or even  closer to the station the sorter and porter
> 
> I would be happy to go to builders arms as its near my friends flat and I would just invite myself to stay for the night


You could stay at mine!

ETA That is, if I am at the drinks, I guess....

AETA It is also very near ATOMIC SUPLEX house, so we could all just squat there!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2015)

there's also the oval - haven#t been to that one - what's it like?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Or we could meet in the Westow House, which is the first place I met any urbanites


we should definitely have a nostalgic drinks in there for your urban birthday


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> we should definitely have a nostalgic drinks in there for your urban birthday


Ooh, do I have an urban birthday? I suppose it will be my 10th coming up soon, since I stopped lurking some time in 2005.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2015)

well you were the first person I met on urban so I sort of count that as my urban birthday


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I started 2005 too. Though I am guessing it was a little later.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> well you were the first person I met on urban so I sort of count that as my urban birthday


The first person I met doesn't appear to be on here anymore, but alien nation was there that evening, and may even be able to remember who else was there, as I have no idea. I know that foamy met us later that evening, and William of Walworth (although he may have been in the first pub - I am getting confused now) and Stig I think.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I started 2005 too. Though I am guessing it was a little later.


Yeah, I think you were after me.

I remember meeting you (in that odd bar in South Croydon which has changed its name again and I can't remember what it is now, either) but I was certainly the first person you met that evening, although I don't know if you had met other people on a previous occasion?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep first time. You and stig were there.


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 4, 2015)

Bit reluctant to commit to arranging anything as I'm hoping to move soon, but will pop along for a pint or 5 if I can.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> there's also the oval - haven#t been to that one - what's it like?


I have not been there for years. When i went, it used to have live bands, and had a good reputation. I have no idea any more. Do you know ATOMIC SUPLEX ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yep first time. You and stig were there.


I remember Stig being there, because she got on a bus to go home but went the wrong way, and ended up in South Croydon bus garage, which is only about a quarter of a mile from where we were. Luckily 

spanglechick was also there....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have not been there for years. When i went, it used to have live bands, and had a good reputation. I have no idea any more. Do you know ATOMIC SUPLEX ?


It was the beer circus, lots of fun beers. It became some shit yuppy thing I think. Not sure what it is now. I very rarely go out in croydon , or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll do April in Clapham


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was the beer circus, lots of fun beers. It became some shit yuppy thing I think. Not sure what it is now. I very rarely go out in croydon , or anywhere for that matter.


That was it. 

I went there fairly recently, and it was pretty rubbish. the only good thing about it is that it was quiet, which probably means it has closed down again!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll do April in Clapham



That's a bit central!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 4, 2015)

tbh.. I'll have to come back to you on this one.  Not sure what my plans are going to be re drinking/spending money/going out at the moment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> That's a bit central!!!



Do you want me to do it or not?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you want me to do it or not?


Will add you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Will add you


Thought so


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May
June
July
August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 4, 2015)

it is just possible that i may either have moved to somewhere in S London by the end of 2015 so I might just get to one of these...


----------



## oryx (Jan 4, 2015)

Could maybe do London Beer Dispensary in Crofton Park in May, or possibly Jam Circus? I think the latter gets crowded on Fridays but admittedly haven't been there for ages! Or even The Brockley Jack (though it's under new ownership and was a bit  last time we went in).


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

oryx said:


> Could maybe do London Beer Dispensary in Crofton Park in May, or possibly Jam Circus? I think the latter gets crowded on Fridays but admittedly haven't been there for ages! Or even The Brockley Jack (though it's under new ownership and was a bit  last time we went in).



Can I put you down for May? Can decide where later.


----------



## oryx (Jan 5, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Can I put you down for May? Can decide where later.



Yeah that's fine!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June
July
August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2015)

oryx said:


> Could maybe do London Beer Dispensary in Crofton Park in May, or possibly Jam Circus? I think the latter gets crowded on Fridays but admittedly haven't been there for ages! Or even The Brockley Jack (though it's under new ownership and was a bit  last time we went in).



 LBD or the BJ = a short walk across the Hilly Fields home for me.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 5, 2015)

How organised we are planning our year


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> How organised we are planning our year



This stage is going well...the devil will be in the month to month detail though I think


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Indeed!

I can't commit to a particular month because I have no idea where I will be, if I will have any money, or even if I will be well enough to go out drinking!

I am going to keep an eye on the thread, though, and provide tips on potential venues and anecdotes of previous urban meetings.


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahh this thread is lovely  I wouldnt like to commit to organising a drink as Im not very good at organising but would certainly attend a few about the place and give in put for a Croydon one


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Callie said:


> Ahh this thread is lovely  I wouldnt like to commit to organising a drink as Im not very good at organising but would certainly attend a few about the place and give in put for a Croydon one


Ah - I think you might have been at that gathering in the Beer Circus?


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ah - I think you might have been at that gathering in the Beer Circus?


I was! and also one we went to at the Two Brewers. I think I missed more recent ones than those though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Callie said:


> I was! and also one we went to at the Two Brewers. I think I missed more recent ones than those though.


I didn't get to the Two Brewers one - but I remember meeting you the same evening I met ATOMIC SUPLEX 

The Two Brewers used to be a decent pub, actually - I have not been there for ages. I wonder if it still is?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 5, 2015)

First drinks up:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/drinks-at-conquering-hero-crown-point-which-date.330872/


----------



## smmudge (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure I can contribute much to the organisation part unless people will venture to the wilds of Redhill which I doubt, and it's not very nice out here anyway  But I'll try and make it along to as many as I can


----------



## alien nation (Jan 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> The first person I met doesn't appear to be on here anymore, but alien nation was there that evening, and may even be able to remember who else was there, as I have no idea. I know that foamy met us later that evening, and William of Walworth (although he may have been in the first pub - I am getting confused now) and Stig I think.



This is the first even SXSE drinks http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-fibreglass-dinosaurs-for-9th-december.67569/
First person for you was Moon!


----------



## alien nation (Jan 5, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
> Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
> March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill)
> April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
> ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 5, 2015)

alien nation said:


> This is the first even SXSE drinks http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-fibreglass-dinosaurs-for-9th-december.67569/
> First person for you was Moon!



Actually, I believe the first person I met was BadlyDrawnGirl, who had given me her mobile number, but then kept her phone silent so I was sitting at a nearby table for ages trying to work out which group was the one I was after!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 5, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June
July
August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!

Looking good! Lots of us joined in 2005 - need a big celebratory party/ picnic in the summer too!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Great idea to have a 10th anniversary picnic. I think it needs to be in CP Park, though, because we have previously had Urban picnics there, and to keep it as being this group, as it were, and not the Brixton Massive.


----------



## alien nation (Jan 6, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Great idea to have a 10th anniversary picnic. I think it needs to be in CP Park, though, because we have previously had Urban picnics there, and to keep it as being this group, as it were, and not the Brixton Massive.


Oh yes - could be a repeat of "come fly your kite" picnic!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2015)

alien nation said:


> Oh yes - could be a repeat of "come fly your kite" picnic!


Yes! 

I was talking about that picnic to some of the friends who came to look after me recently. They are not urbanites, but happened to be visiting someone in the area, so they came along to say hi, and discovered that they knew several people at the picnic as well as me!  And they remembered the kite flying


----------



## boohoo (Jan 14, 2015)

First drink is on 30th Jan at the Conquering hero in Crown Point!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2015)

Bumping this just because it has been a week ....


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2015)

Is anyone going to organise a Brixton News Thread drink meet?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 21, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is anyone going to organise a Brixton News Thread drink meet?


You?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't go on that thread anymore.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ Think you might need to organise the Feb drinks!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is anyone going to organise a Brixton News Thread drink meet?



No to organising - yes to drinking! btw - where is SarfLondoner?


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2015)

boohoo said:


> No to organising - yes to drinking!


Same here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Monkeygrinder's Organ Think you might need to organise the Feb drinks!



Ah yes good point. February seemed a very long way off when I said I'd do it. 

I'll get on the case.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2015)

Date poll thread is up. Including Friday 13th option.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I've just found another pub which I think is worth checking out. It's called the Joiners Arms, and it's on Woodside green.

It's quite big, and a little bit quirky in its decor. It has 4 real ales (currently London pride, Doom Bar, Bread of Heaven and Mad Goose). It has, apparently, been run by the same landlady for 40 years, so I'm assuming the quirky decor is down to her.

It's on several bus routes.

Anyone want to check out a different boozer?

ETA the woman behind the bar, who I'm assuming is the one that's been here for 40 years, is reading the daily mail. That's put me off a bit. 

AETA - not on a Friday.  Karaoke!!!

ETAF Bus routes 130, 197, 312

ETASM It has got a garden, and I spotted a coat of armour on my way out of the pub! Truly quirky decor. It looks like it is stuff that has been collected over many years and randomly stuck in there.  There is a fish tank as well.  And a glitter ball on the ceiling, which presumably comes to lfe during the kareoke.  I am quite keen that people should check it out, despite the daily mail reading bar staff.... http://whatpub.com/pubs/CRO/11512/joiner-s-arms-south-norwood


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I've just found another pub which I think is worth checking out. It's called the Joiners Arms, and it's on Woodside green.
> 
> It's quite big, and a little bit quirky in its decor. It has 4 real ales (currently London pride, Doom Bar, Bread of Heaven and Mad Goose). It has, apparently, been run by the same landlady for 40 years, so I'm assuming the quirky decor is down to her.
> 
> ...


its on one of my bus routes - I'd go


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Maggot Did you offer to organise a drinks?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2015)

I did.

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June - Maggot (Beckenham, probably)
July
August
Sep
Oct
Nov
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!


----------



## alien nation (Feb 20, 2015)

Have I missed February's drinks?  I am so crap at following the right threads. March is next - would someone kindly tag me?


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2015)

I can't believe I've missed ALL the South London drinks in recent years. I don't know what planet I've been on. I always look at community, never the London forum. Ho well. Better late than never. I could organise one in September. Crown & Sceptre, Streatham.


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June - Maggot (Beckenham, probably)
July
August
Sep - han (Streatham/Brixton Hill ) 
Oct
Nov
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

alien nation said:


> Have I missed February's drinks?  I am so crap at following the right threads. March is next - would someone kindly tag me?


February's drinks are tonight at the Grape and Grain. There is a separate thread...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...on-drinks-friday-20th-grape-and-grain.331908/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2015)

March drinks at Blythe Hill Tavern 20th march
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-friday-20th-march-forest-hill-blythe-hill-tavern.332767/


----------



## oryx (Mar 2, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> March drinks at Blythe Hill Tavern 20th march
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-friday-20th-march-forest-hill-blythe-hill-tavern.332767/



Sounds good - pretty sure I can do that!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 2, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June - Maggot (Beckenham, probably)
July
August - Popty Ping Tulse Hill/West Norwood- is my birthday month, innit x
Sep - han (Streatham/Brixton Hill )
Oct
Nov
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!


----------



## alien nation (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounds good - signing up now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2015)

poptyping - I always thought you were pop typing but are you actually popty ping and a microwave?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 3, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> poptyping - I always thought you were pop typing but are you actually popty ping and a microwave?



Yes I am. Pop the thing in to popty ping until it goes ping. Hooray x


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yes I am. Pop the thing in to popty ping until it goes ping. Hooray x



gosh.. I see you in a whole new light now!  That's what they call it in Welsh isn't it?  Love that!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 3, 2015)

Some people say it's not really true. But I like it so... You know, some people believe in sky pixies. I like to believe popty ping is microwave in Welsh


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Some people say it's not really true. But I like it so... You know, some people believe in sky pixies. I like to believe popty ping is microwave in Welsh



oh well I want to believe!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 3, 2015)

The truth is out there, mate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2015)

I had that there were drinks somewhere tonight in my diary - have I got this wrong?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I had that there were drinks somewhere tonight in my diary - have I got this wrong?


I think you are thinking of the Clapham drinks, which are next Thursday.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-thursday-16-april-sw4.332673/


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I think you are thinking of the Clapham drinks, which are next Thursday.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-thursday-16-april-sw4.332673/



I've got them in my diary too! 

I might have just gotten carried away.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 14, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yes I am. Pop the thing in to popty ping until it goes ping. Hooray x


I ve only just got this...I thought you were randomly discussing microwaves 
it's also puzzled me why you would be a pop typing but I thought it was a comment on your writing


----------



## boohoo (Apr 27, 2015)

oryx Your turn to organise this month!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2015)

I have done a date poll for the June drinks. http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-beckenham-date-poll.334440/


----------



## oryx (Apr 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> oryx Your turn to organise this month!



Waiting to hear from my sis re a weekend away before I post a date poll!

I've had a think about venue. I considered the London Beer Dispensary on Brockley Road but I think it gets very busy and finding a large table might be an issue.

Do people fancy a return visit to the Blythe Hill Tavern?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

oryx said:


> Waiting to hear from my sis re a weekend away before I post a date poll!
> 
> I've had a think about venue. I considered the London Beer Dispensary on Brockley Road but I think it gets very busy and finding a large table might be an issue.
> 
> Do people fancy a return visit to the Blythe Hill Tavern?


I think it is fun to try new/different pubs. One of the fun things about this drinking group is that we go to different places.

What do others think?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 28, 2015)

What is easy for you oryx?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd absolutely love to go back to the BHT, I really liked it - but obviously happy to try elsewhere.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I didn't get to the Blythe Hill, but I did hear that it was great, so I would like to go there. But I also like the idea of the person whose turn it is, choosing a pub that suits them, and that the rest of us may not know, or may not have been to often, at least.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2015)

Places are usually fine about reserving tables IME so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn't get to the Blythe Hill, but I did hear that it was great, so I would like to go there. But I also like the idea of the person whose turn it is, choosing a pub that suits them, and that the rest of us may not know, or may not have been to often, at least.


I don't know. Everytime someone chooses a pub it doesn't suit you so maybe some input might be useful.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't know. Everytime someone chooses a pub it doesn't suit you so maybe some input might be useful.


What?

Where on earth has that come from?

If we are getting petulant about this, then I could point out that I have been to more of these South London drinks than you have, and I don't think I have ever said that a pub doesn't "suit" me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm already excited about organising the August drinks! I wonder if Knowles will be open by then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> What?
> 
> Where on earth has that come from?
> 
> If we are getting petulant about this, then I could point out that I have been to more of these South London drinks than you have, and I don't think I have ever said that a pub doesn't "suit" me.


Yes you have. The last one didn't suit.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes you have. The last one didn't suit.


I said that it was difficult for me to get to the Bread and Roses, but I was hoping to be there. I really like the Bread and Roses, and was looking forward to going there again, but I wasn't well enough.

I am somewhat stunned by your comment, to be honest, and I think I had better leave this thread before I get even more wound up.

I will be back, though, because I am not going to allow one person's sulking to stop me from enjoying these meetups.

And what business is it of yours whether a pub "suits" me or not, anyway?  

I will continue to express my views on this thread and about these meetups.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I said that it was difficult for me to get to the Bread and Roses, but I was hoping to be there. I really like the Bread and Roses, and was looking forward to going there again, but I wasn't well enough.
> 
> I am somewhat stunned by your comment, to be honest, and I think I had better leave this thread before I get even more wound up.
> 
> ...


Do what you like.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Do what you like.


I just hope I don't inadvertently end up at a drinks meet where you are. I am so glad I didn't drag myself to the Bread and Roses, since it is apparent that I wouldn't have been welcome, at least by you. 

Now go and pick on someone else, why don't you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I just hope I don't inadvertently end up at a drinks meet where you are. I am so glad I didn't drag myself to the Bread and Roses, since it is apparent that I wouldn't have been welcome, at least by you.
> 
> Now go and pick on someone else, why don't you?


I'm not picking on anyone! You're massively over reacting! I suggested kindly that you might want to have some input in the next drinks as the last ones weren't convenient and you blew up at me. I think that was very rude of you, tbh


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not picking on anyone! You're massively over reacting! I suggested kindly that you might want to have some input in the next drinks as the last ones weren't convenient and you blew up at me. I think that was very rude of you, tbh


That isn't what you said, though, is it? You said "Everytime someone chooses a pub it doesn't suit you so maybe some input might be useful."

I have organised these drinks before, presumably at a time or place that didn't suit you, and I have actively input into discussions about where they should be, including on this one, where I simply said that I would be happy to go to the Blyth Hill Tavern, since I had not been there before, but I wondered whether others might prefer a new place.

I don't know why it bothers you that I didn't get to the last drinks. I was hoping to get there, but I was ill. You don't seem to have accepted that, and you seem to be having a go at me.

I don't think I am over-reacting. I am responding to what you said and, yes, it did upset me, because it feels like you are having a go at me, and I don't know why, and I don't know what I have done to you to deserve it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

But anyway, to get it back on track, and because I don't suppose anyone else is enjoying this sniping...

I would be delighted if the next drinks were at Blythe Hill Tavern, not least because I didn't get there the last time, and I heard it was good.

But I would also be equally happy if they were somewhere else where I had never been, and which suits Oryx, as the organiser. 

HTH


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 28, 2015)

I think we should all have a hug x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn't get to the Blythe Hill, but I did hear that it was great, so I would like to go there.



Miss-Shelf & I keep talking about getting there again on a Thursday as they have an acoustic jam session and apparently it's very good. Let's make a firm plan at some point and go back. It could be an extra meet during the month for those that are interested. It's a great pub. Be nice to meet you also.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2015)

oryx said:


> Waiting to hear from my sis re a weekend away before I post a date poll!
> 
> I've had a think about venue. I considered the London Beer Dispensary on Brockley Road but I think it gets very busy and finding a large table might be an issue.
> 
> Do people fancy a return visit to the Blythe Hill Tavern?



Either of those places are perfect for me...a short stagger walk home.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Miss-Shelf & I keep talking about getting there again on a Thursday as they have an acoustic jam session and apparently it's very good. Let's make a firm plan at some point and go back there. It could be an extra meet during the month for those that are interested. It's a great pub. Be nice to meet you also.


Sounds good.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Miss-Shelf & I keep talking about getting there again on a Thursday as they have an acoustic jam session and apparently it's very good. Let's make a firm plan at some point and go back there. It could be an extra meet during the month for those that are interested. It's a great pub. Be nice to meet you also.



I'd be game for that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2015)

Okay in that case I will take the responsibility of organising it. I will not interfer with the plans already agreed as I like the idea of going to new places. I will offer it as an extra meet for those who can/want to next month. I check out the thread for next month and wait until the date is confirmed then choose another week so as not to divide.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Okay in that case I will take the responsibility of organising it. I will not interfer with the plans already agreed as I like the idea of going to new places. I will offer it as an extra meet for those who can/want to next month. I check out the thread for next month and wait until the date is confirmed then choose another week so as not to divide.


Sounds good. Dare I say, please don't go for 7 May, because it is polling day and I am busy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Sounds good. Dare I say, please don't go for 7 May, because it is polling day and I am busy



Yes you dare  Good call as many will have things to do I reckon.


----------



## buscador (Apr 28, 2015)

oryx said:


> Waiting to hear from my sis re a weekend away before I post a date poll!
> 
> I've had a think about venue. I considered the London Beer Dispensary on Brockley Road but I think it gets very busy and finding a large table might be an issue.
> 
> Do people fancy a return visit to the Blythe Hill Tavern?



I don't mind going back to BHT, but my life is generally lacking in excitement and a trip to a previously unenjoyed venue would be my preference.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 28, 2015)

oryx said:


> Waiting to hear from my sis re a weekend away before I post a date poll!
> 
> I've had a think about venue. I considered the London Beer Dispensary on Brockley Road but I think it gets very busy and finding a large table might be an issue.
> 
> Do people fancy a return visit to the Blythe Hill Tavern?


London Beer dispensary looks good.  http://www.lateknightsbrewery.co.uk/bars.html -  I loved their Beer Rebellion, Gipsy Hill, great beer and cider. If getting a table is an issue we can get there early and bagsy one.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 28, 2015)

buscador said:


> I don't mind going back to BHT, but my life is generally lacking in excitement and a trip to a previously unenjoyed venue would be my preference.


It's been an adventure going out of zone 2!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2015)

Also I've been wanting to try out Han's Crown and Sceptre too.... Top of Brixton Hill/Streatham hill.


----------



## oryx (Apr 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> London Beer dispensary looks good.  http://www.lateknightsbrewery.co.uk/bars.html -  I loved their Beer Rebellion, Gipsy Hill, great beer and cider. If getting a table is an issue we can get there early and bagsy one.



Yes, I'm starting to think that as well - there is a back room which might be a good place to either reserve a table (as per 5t3lla's idea) or get there early. If I'm working from home or in London I could get there for 6 or even 5.30* Come to think of it, the Blythe Hill Tavern was fairly crowded!

I'd also be up for a Thursday at the Blythe Hill Tavern.

I'm still waiting to find out which weekend I will go away in May hence the lack of poll.

* <ponders potential state of self at 9.30 if starting at 5.30>


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 29, 2015)

oryx said:


> Yes, I'm starting to think that as well - there is a back room which might be a good place to either reserve a table (as per 5t3lla's idea) or get there early. If I'm working from home or in London I could get there for 6 or even 5.30* Come to think of it, the Blythe Hill Tavern was fairly crowded!
> 
> I'd also be up for a Thursday at the Blythe Hill Tavern.
> 
> ...


get a move on - its May on friday!


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2015)

OK folks - poll here!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-brockley-crofton-park-may.334506/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 29, 2015)

oryx said:


> OK folks - poll here!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-brockley-crofton-park-may.334506/



Voted 

gaijingirl I'm really keen for Crown and Septre too


----------



## buscador (Apr 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Also I've been wanting to try out Han's Crown and Sceptre too.... Top of Brixton Hill/Streatham hill.



Let us know if you want an impromptu trip there. We have some CAMRA vouchers that need using.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 3, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June - Maggot (Beckenham, probably)
July - Boohoo
August - Popty Ping Tulse Hill/West Norwood- is my birthday month, innit x
Sep - han (Streatham/Brixton Hill )
Oct
Nov
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!

I've put myself down for July - I have had a poor attendance record this year - anyway - maybe we should revisit Beer Rebellion, or head to a pub In Crystal Palace or maybe back to Anerley or even branch out to Croydon!

Any preference?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 3, 2015)

Do what is easiest for you


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 3, 2015)

Any of those will suit me


----------



## oryx (Jun 3, 2015)

And me..........


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
> Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
> March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill)
> April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
> ...


That would mean you've done it twice this year - are you sure? I haven't had to do anything yet and am quite happy to do one. Could do July - my birthday month (only if you don't want to of course) and/or Nov - buscador's birthday

Much as I love Beer Rebellion for the beer - its not the same venue as when we last went - they moved next door and now nearly all the seating is in a windowless basement, down some narrow stairs. Not ideal.

I'd quite to do a do in either our local The Prince Regent, Herne Hill; the Effra Social, or the Crown and Sceptre. Any one keen on any of those?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't mind who organises it (why would I?  ) but I thought the idea was that these meetings were further South/away from Brixton? When we first organised them, they were called "Deep South" in fact, to distinguish them from other drinks 

I think that might rule out the Effra Social? We have had these gatherings in Herne Hill, though, I think, and I know that was that one in Clapham recently, so I guess there are no rules, really 

I haven't organised one this year (the last one was to the Ship, and was a bit bizarre, to say the least). I do have a few pubs in mind, though, for when I am persuaded to organise again. The pub in Surrey Street market in Croydon, for one. The first time I went there was for an urban meet, but that was about 10 years ago, so I think we are allowed to go there again. It is unspoilt, traditional pub as far as I can tell from the outside, and claims to have a "best kept secret" in its beer garden.  There are actually a couple of other, unspoilt (i.e. not yet trendy/gastro) pubs near there, or we could revisit the Builders Arms which is near East Croydon station, which has also been the scene of a previous urban gathering.  

As can be detected, I am mostly keen on pubs which are on my bus route - so the Crystal Palace triangle, Norwood High Street, Cherry Orchard Road....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Very up for crown and sceptre


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't mind who organises it (why would I?  ) but I thought the idea was that these meetings were further South/away from Brixton? When we first organised them, they were called "Deep South" in fact, to distinguish them from other drinks
> ...



Aren't these the descendants of the 'South-by-south-east' drinks rather than the Deep South drinks?

Either way they were definitely 'not Brixton' I agree.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 4, 2015)

On a related note: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...4-06-15-the-old-salt-quay-rotherhithe.335452/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't mind who organises it (why would I?  ) but I thought the idea was that these meetings were further South/away from Brixton? When we first organised them, they were called "Deep South" in fact, to distinguish them from other drinks
> 
> I think that might rule out the Effra Social? We have had these gatherings in Herne Hill, though, I think, and I know that was that one in Clapham recently, so I guess there are no rules, really
> 
> ...


sorry didn't realise it was deep south. I've liked the way these drinks have dragged us beyond zone 2.
Goes away to rethink.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 4, 2015)

If its just not-Brixton-south-London, would Camberwell, Kennington and Vauxhall be out of the question? 
or does it have to be beyond Herne Hill? so would Tulse Hill and Streatham be deep south enough?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2015)

Railway in Tulse Hill is a good place for a booze up. Amazing back garden too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Railway in Tulse Hill is a good place for a booze up. Amazing back garden too.


yeah - that is where we met before! It wasn't Herne Hill at all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> If its just not-Brixton-south-London, would Camberwell, Kennington and Vauxhall be out of the question?
> or does it have to be beyond Herne Hill? so would Tulse Hill and Streatham be deep south enough?


We have met in Camberwell before, but I am not sure whether we have done Kennington or Vauxhall. I guess they are both north of south London, so not really Deep South.  But, as I say, I don't suppose that matters. The main thing we were trying to do was to get away from the well trodden (as it were) of Brixton, and the people who first had the idea lived near Crystal Palace. Hence the first one being in Crystal Palace


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2015)

As Guineveretoo says, this was initially the deep south drinks to gather together those of us in the suburbs but the drinks have been in Tulse Hill, Gypsy Hill and West Norwood, opening them up to lots of people living closer to Brixton (and we are very happy to have you with us!)

I do like them being in the suburbs to see different areas and meet different urbanites.

I think if someone wants to organise and it is in Kennington then why not! Let's keep this regular and if it's Croydon or Vauxhall, it doesn't matter.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> That would mean you've done it twice this year - are you sure? I haven't had to do anything yet and am quite happy to do one. Could do July - my birthday month (only if you don't want to of course) and/or Nov - buscador's birthday
> 
> Much as I love Beer Rebellion for the beer - its not the same venue as when we last went - they moved next door and now nearly all the seating is in a windowless basement, down some narrow stairs. Not ideal.
> 
> I'd quite to do a do in either our local The Prince Regent, Herne Hill; the Effra Social, or the Crown and Sceptre. Any one keen on any of those?



Do you want to do July? That would be great. Shame about Beer Rebellion (though we could check out their Peckham bar).

I am really up for some drinks in Croydon  - Surrey street sounds interesting.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 4, 2015)

The Crown and Sceptre is the same distance away from Brixton as the Railway in Tulse Hill, as it happens, but I think for many people on this thread, not as direct to get to - I think han would do the September drinks there and there certainly seems to be enough interest for it.  

I'm generally happy to go wherever for a drink myself and not very fussed about postcodes/areas or whatever..


----------



## han (Jun 5, 2015)

My one in September is going to be at the Crown and Sceptre.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll organise one in July - at the Great North Wood in Norwood, which wasn't open when SL drinks wanted to go there last year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'll organise one in July - at the Great North Wood in Norwood, which wasn't open when SL drinks wanted to go there last year.



We did have a SL drinks meet there - not that we shouldn't have another, of course!  Can't remember who organised it but it was quite a big turnout in the end - we sat in the garden.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2015)

haha... just checked back - it was me who organised it!  29 July last year - so almost exactly a year to the date you are proposing!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2015)

Boo. I was hoping to organise the August ones in either GNW or Crown and Septre. I will rethink xx


----------



## han (Jun 22, 2015)

Just to remind you ;-), the September one I'm organising is in the Crown and Sceptre. It's such a great pub though, maybe the August one should be there as well!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2015)

han said:


> Just to remind you ;-), the September one I'm organising is in the Crown and Sceptre. It's such a great pub though, maybe the August one should be there as well!



I mean obviously I am happy about both of these choices of venue. I will just have to think of something equally great


----------



## han (Jun 22, 2015)

Fox on the Hill?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 22, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Boo. I was hoping to organise the August ones in either GNW or Crown and Septre. I will rethink xx


Sorry. Will the Knowles of Norword, the new antic place that they doing up in that old homewares shop be open by then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sorry. Will the Knowles of Norword, the new antic place that they doing up in that old homewares shop be open by then?



We'll be lucky if that opens this century...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sorry. Will the Knowles of Norword, the new antic place that they doing up in that old homewares shop be open by then?



Oh no its totally fine  if Knowles is open then I'd happily go there, although unlikely innit . I might think a bit further than Tulse Hill. It'll be my birthday in August


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2015)

han said:


> Fox on the Hill?



You jest but it *had* crossed my mind. LOLO


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 22, 2015)

poptyping said:


> You jest but it *had* crossed my mind. LOLO


It's a good place to meet in a big group (plus it's on my bus route )


----------



## han (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it's quite a good idea actually!  Nice big garden for sunny August evenings; cheap as chips; chips....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> It's a good place to meet in a big group (plus it's on my bus route )



it's on my bus route too and close to my fave food place 



han said:


> I think it's quite a good idea actually!  Nice big garden for sunny August evenings; cheap as chips; chips....



The chips in there are pretty good hactually x


----------



## han (Jun 23, 2015)

What's your favourite food place? 

Sounds like the perfect venue to me!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 23, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Boo. I was hoping to organise the August ones in either GNW or Crown and Septre. I will rethink xx


haven't been to the railway for a while either


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> haven't been to the railway for a while either



Been to the railway too many times!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2015)

han said:


> What's your favourite food place?
> 
> Sounds like the perfect venue to me!



Silk Road in Camberwell. Not my favourite favourite but definitely in the top 5!


----------



## han (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh yes I went there once. Amazing!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2015)

han said:


> Oh yes I went there once. Amazing!



The Zeitgeist might be a good option for August drinks


----------



## han (Jun 23, 2015)

Black Prince Road? I cycle past there to work but have never been...


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Been to the railway too many times!


I've been there a fair bit recently. Their outdoor space is ace.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2015)

han said:


> Black Prince Road? I cycle past there to work but have never been...



Yes. Love that place  



editor said:


> I've been there a fair bit recently. Their outdoor space is ace.



Yeah it's a great garden but the service is dreadful!


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yeah it's a great garden but the service is dreadful!


I'm only there for the beer!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd really like to try The Fox on the Hill.  I hear it was quite a party last drinks that were there.  

I went to Zeitgeist once and didn't like it much - but i'm not a beer drinker.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm only there for the beer!



It takes ages to get the beer. That's the problem. And it means you can't enjoy the lovely garden for as long.


----------



## han (Jun 23, 2015)

The Fox On The Hill is one of my favourite south London pubs....


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of having the September South London drinks on Friday September 11th (nice easy date to remember [emoji15]), at The Crown and Sceptre, Streatham. How does that sound? 

Sorry, I don't do democracy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2015)

sounds good to me!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 2, 2015)

han said:


> I'm thinking of having the September South London drinks on Friday September 11th (nice easy date to remember [emoji15]), at The Crown and Sceptre, Streatham. How does that sound?
> 
> Sorry, I don't do democracy.


You are being more democratic than some drinks organisers, since you are asking how it sounds, instead of just putting up the thread 

For what is worth, I can't do 11 September, because I am on holiday.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2015)

han said:


> I'm thinking of having the September South London drinks on Friday September 11th (nice easy date to remember [emoji15]), at The Crown and Sceptre, Streatham. How does that sound?
> 
> Sorry, I don't do democracy.


Sounds good. Democracy can be so overrated. (I would do a smilie face thing here - only I'm over 50 and cant bear them)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sounds good. Democracy can be so overrated. (I would do a smilie face thing here - only I'm over 50 and cant bear them)


I am over 50 and I like 'em! I have been using them since I first got on t'internet, and discovered their value in being able to show mood and so on, and avoid misunderstandings.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am over 50 and I like 'em! I have been using them since I first got on t'internet, and discovered their value in being able to show mood and so on, and avoid misunderstandings.


My neice tried her best to educate me in their use along with some sms chat thing when she was a teenager, 20 years ago, but no I still can't bring myself to use them, or wear trainers, or jeans, or facebook, or touch-screen phones, oh no this list could be rather long....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> My neice tried her best to educate me in their use along with some sms chat thing when she was a teenager, 20 years ago, but no I still can't bring myself to use them, or wear trainers, or jeans, or facebook, or touch-screen phones, oh no this list could be rather long....


Ah, you see, you came to them the wrong way. 

I was on the internet, and using emoticons, long before my daughter, or anyone else from her generation.  So, I got used to using emoticons when all we used on t'internet was ASCII code, and that meant it was easy to get used to them, and to transfer into using graphical ones. 
I don't wear trainers or jeans, though. Never have, never will.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 2, 2015)

Can we get back to the drinks please?


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, ASCII is where it all started! I think that's why I started use them too....

I'm afraid I am really of the school of just announcing an Urban event if I'm organising one. Inviting a bit of feedback but nothing that would affect the date  

It's just that I've organised a few urban gatherings of various sorts over the years, and have discovered that this is the easiest way (for me, at least!). No dithering!


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Can we get back to the drinks please?


[emoji15]


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 3, 2015)

han said:


> [emoji15]


I noticed you cleverly included reference to the thread purpose in your posting 

But who makes the rules about who can post what on this thread anyway? Isn't it all about being sociable?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

So I need to set the date and venue for August drinks. I'm thinking about going rogue and suggesting the Salt Quay in Rotherhithe... I'll make a decision by the end of the week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> So I need to set the date and venue for August drinks. I'm thinking about going rogue and suggesting the Salt Quay in Rotherhithe... I'll make a decision by the end of the week



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it's the wild card


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there, or is there not, a July drinks this week? I can't find the thread, but my diary says there is. boohoo ?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is there, or is there not, a July drinks this week? I can't find the thread, but my diary says there is. boohoo ?


  On Friday:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-great-north-wood-july.335990/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

Maggot said:


> On Friday:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-great-north-wood-july.335990/


Aha, thanks.

It wasn't on my "watch" list because I had only voted on the poll, and not actually contributed to the thread....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 22, 2015)

ANNOUNCEMENT: August South London drinks will be at The Fox on the Hill on Thursday 20 August. See you there x


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

poptyping said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: August South London drinks will be at The Fox on the Hill on Thursday 20 August. See you there x


Not me, this time


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2015)

poptyping said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: August South London drinks will be at The Fox on the Hill on Thursday 20 August. See you there x



foxy


----------



## han (Jul 23, 2015)

Maggot said:


> On Friday:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-great-north-wood-july.335990/


Damn! I didn't see this until now and am doing something else...have a good un folks. X


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 23, 2015)

han said:


> Damn! I didn't see this until now and am doing something else...have a good un folks. X


thats a shame.

I thought the thing was that we have general discussion about drinks here in this public forum - but all detailed annoucements of dates and venues etc were only in the community forum - so only visible to community members?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats a shame.
> 
> I thought the thing was that we have general discussion about drinks here in this public forum - but all detailed annoucements of dates and venues etc were only in the community forum - so only visible to community members?



I think the community forum is open to anyone - it's just nobbin and sobbin that's restricted (apart from the secret forums... ).

I think Han probably just didn't see it because she didn't see it iykwim...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats a shame.
> 
> I thought the thing was that we have general discussion about drinks here in this public forum - but all detailed annoucements of dates and venues etc were only in the community forum - so only visible to community members?


There has never been a privacy issue with drinks. When someone starts a drinks thread, they usually post a link in this thread so everone knows about it.

The community forum is open to anyone who has made more than 30 posts.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 24, 2015)

I think the December drinks should be at Westow Hoise, to mark the 10th anniversary of the first "South X South East" drinks, which was organised by BadlyDrawnGirl and alien nation 

The thread about it was recently revived.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 24, 2015)

August drinks thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/august-south-london-drinks-fox-on-the-hill-20-08.336895/


----------



## han (Jul 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think Han probably just didn't see it because she didn't see it iykwim...



That is correct. I've been away, with limited access to t'internet.


----------



## han (Aug 7, 2015)

September South London drinks: The Crown and Sceptre, Fri 11/09/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/index.php?threads/337296/


----------



## boohoo (Aug 24, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June - Maggot (Beckenham, probably)
July  - FOD -  Great North Wood
August - Popty Ping Tulse Hill/West Norwood- is my birthday month, innit x
Sep - han (Streatham/Brixton Hill )
Oct
Nov
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!

Did I hear Crispy volunteering himself to organise October drinks?

Brilliant year for South London drinks, people- well done for making it happen!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 24, 2015)

I am happy to do October (if Crispy can't) or November.   I would propose the Conquering Hero purely because they have a pig but I see it has already been done so I will have a think about it


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 24, 2015)

Perhaps October drinks could coincide with LDR and fam's visit


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am happy to do October (if Crispy can't) or November.   I would propose the Conquering Hero purely because they have a pig but I see it has already been done so I will have a think about it


yes but not many turned up last time - its a lovely pub.  

What about the Railway? are there any other Tulse Hill pubs worth going to?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am happy to do October (if Crispy can't) or November.   I would propose the Conquering Hero purely because they have a pig but I see it has already been done so I will have a think about it



I like the Conq and it is down the road from me! Let's go again!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 24, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I like the Conq and it is down the road from me! Let's go again!



Good good, the Conq it is then.  Pig mayhem!


----------



## boohoo (Aug 24, 2015)

It has a nice outdoor area too. If we could time it for bonfire night weekend, then we could watch fireworks from either Norwood Park or Norwood Grove (both places have great views)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2015)

Go ahead Fingers. Feels a bit rude to have two brixton hill sessions in a row


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Go ahead Fingers. Feels a bit rude to have two brixton hill sessions in a row


Your pub your rules 
If you organise it


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2015)

There's a Wetherspoons in Streatham as well! Forgot what it's called...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 4, 2015)

The Holland Tringham


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2015)

Ah yes, well done. Perhaps another idea for South London drinks could be to go to all the Wetherspoons in S London  

They may not be wonderfully quirky or interesting, but they sure are cheap. I had this idea whilst going past a Wetherspoons called 'The Asparagus'   in Battersea, on the bus


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 4, 2015)

han said:


> Ah yes, well done. Perhaps another idea for South London drinks could be to go to all the Wetherspoons in S London
> 
> They may not be wonderfully quirky or interesting, but they sure are cheap. I had this idea whilst going past a Wetherspoons called 'The Asparagus'   in Battersea, on the bus


This is a very good idea.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2015)

han said:


> Ah yes, well done. Perhaps another idea for South London drinks could be to go to all the Wetherspoons in S London
> 
> They may not be wonderfully quirky or interesting, but they sure are cheap. I had this idea whilst going past a Wetherspoons called 'The Asparagus'   in Battersea, on the bus


I like the idea of going to all the Wetherspoons.

But can we start with the ones that are a bit quirky, or interesting, because there are some pretty manky ones around, including the one within walking distance of me (although, having said that, it is nowhere near as manky as the Ship pub was (which is where we went last time I organised a local drinks...)).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 4, 2015)

han said:


> Ah yes, well done. Perhaps another idea for South London drinks could be to go to all the Wetherspoons in S London
> 
> They may not be wonderfully quirky or interesting, but they sure are cheap. I had this idea whilst going past a Wetherspoons called 'The Asparagus'   in Battersea, on the bus


I love this idea


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 4, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I love this idea



Me too


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2015)

han said:


> Ah yes, well done. Perhaps another idea for South London drinks could be to go to all the Wetherspoons in S London
> 
> They may not be wonderfully quirky or interesting, but they sure are cheap. I had this idea whilst going past a Wetherspoons called 'The Asparagus'   in Battersea, on the bus



Great idea! buscador and me have already make a start on doing this. We get money off CAMRA vouchers to spend at 'spoons each quarter - so we tried various south london 'spoons. The one in Crystal Palace is good, the _Postal Order_. The ones in Penge and Norwood were ok. I think the one at the elephant is a bit soul-less, and I can't stand the Beehive in Brixton. 

Anyway we've done Fox on the Hill and about to do Crown and Sceptre so we are making a good start.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 5, 2015)

The 'spoons in Peckham (Kentish Drovers?) is shit. Avoid. The one in Greenwich is alright but generic, not actually nice. I think the Putney one is nice, if only for river views.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 5, 2015)

There is a Spoons in Norbury. We could go to the Forest Hill Spoons - which some urbanites have been to before.


----------



## han (Sep 7, 2015)

Fridaaaay! 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/index.php?threads/337296/


----------



## boohoo (Sep 12, 2015)

Jan - boohoo (Crown Point - Conquering Hero)
Feb - Monkeygrinder's Organ
March - Miss-shelf (maybe Forest Hill) 
April - 5t3lla (Clapham)
May - oryx
June - Maggot (Beckenham, probably)
July - FOD - Great North Wood
August - Popty Ping Tulse Hill/West Norwood- is my birthday month, innit x
Sep - han (Streatham/Brixton Hill )
Oct - Fingers - Conquering hero
Nov - Maharani 
Dec Alien Nation/BadlyDrawnGirl - 10th Anniversary!

Woo hoo!  Well done everyone and their amazing organising!

Roll on 2016!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 12, 2015)

I love these drinks and all the drinkers in them


----------



## han (Sep 12, 2015)

Lovely bunch of nutters


----------



## discobastard (Sep 12, 2015)

Reet good laugh that was.  Look forward to the next one


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 12, 2015)

I love these regular monthly meets.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 12, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I love these regular monthly meets.


Learned a new word from you last night - 'Widnesian'


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 12, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Learned a new word from you last night - 'Widnesian'


My nan was a widnesian


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Learned a new word from you last night - 'Widnesian'





> My nan was a widnesian



 A what?


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 13, 2015)

I have to hand it to ya - you South London bods are fucking well-organised when it comes to a booze-up!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 13, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> A what?


It means a poor sod who was born in Widnes. Not to be recomended. Thats why I live in London.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 22, 2015)

When is the October drinks? Is there a thread?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> When is the October drinks? Is there a thread?


Have you tried looking for it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> When is the October drinks? Is there a thread?



South London Drinks - Friday 23rd October 2015


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Have you tried looking for it?



Well, yes. Although I didn't try very hard because I was hoping someone would put the link to it in this page, to maximise who sees it. 

Sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> South London Drinks - Friday 23rd October 2015


Thanks


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> South London Drinks - Friday 23rd October 2015


Bah, if it was the Friday after I could go 

Someone tag me if they're ever on a Monday night, it's gutting I can never go.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 22, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Bah, if it was the Friday after I could go
> 
> Someone tag me if they're ever on a Monday night, it's gutting I can never go.


You want a Monday night one
That we can do


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2015)

So are we doing the tenth anniversary of south london drinks with added curry at Gurkha Cottage?

Cc alien nation


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> So are we doing the tenth anniversary of south london drinks with added curry at Gurkha Cottage?
> 
> Cc alien nation


hope so!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2015)

Fingers I cant find the stuff about tomorrows drinks - was there a thread?  can you give it a bump?


----------



## xenon (Oct 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Fingers I cant find the stuff about tomorrows drinks - was there a thread?  can you give it a bump?



Cant link but is in london and SE forum. Conquering Hero, West  norward circa 7:30 - 8 tmw. See you there?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 22, 2015)

link is at the top of this page!!  

and here too:

South London Drinks - Friday 23rd October 2015


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> link is at the top of this page!!
> 
> and here too:
> 
> South London Drinks - Friday 23rd October 2015


thanks


----------



## boohoo (Oct 25, 2015)

November drinks is Maharani  - you still up for organising? x

Also thinking of starting South London drinks thread for 2016 soon (for planning and Weatherspoon information gathering )


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> November drinks is Maharani  - you still up for organising? x
> 
> Also thinking of starting South London drinks thread for 2016 soon (for planning and Weatherspoon information gathering )


do it!

and put a MOnday night in for Biddlybee please


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> do it!
> 
> and put a MOnday night in for Biddlybee please


we could also do with a bus and ride drinks I reckon in 2016
short hops on small buses between pubs


----------



## boohoo (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> we could also do with a bus and ride drinks I reckon in 2016
> short hops on small buses between pubs



Have you been on the 130 (I think it is) goes through Thornton Heath and out to Shirley? Want to explore it?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> we could also do with a bus and ride drinks I reckon in 2016
> short hops on small buses between pubs



P bus pub crawl


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Have you been on the 130 (I think it is) goes through Thornton Heath and out to Shirley? Want to explore it?


lets do that too
I have been to shirley on the 356 though
not a lot there but there is a nice caff


----------



## boohoo (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> lets do that too
> I have been to shirley on the 356 though
> not a lot there but there is a nice caff



Might have to drag zora along.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> we could also do with a bus and ride drinks I reckon in 2016
> short hops on small buses between pubs



450 chip shop crawl.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2015)

lets do the type of random bus routes that I used to drag my daughter on when she was little - start on a bus and then get off, get another,  look around, get another...see where you end up

(I mean I do that all the time when I make a mistake specially when getting home from sw16 at night like on Friday night - but doing it in a relaxed fashion in daylight in a way that can be enjoyed)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> lets do the type of random bus routes that I used to drag my daughter on when she was little - start on a bus and then get off, get another,  look around, get another...see where you end up
> 
> (I mean I do that all the time when I make a mistake specially when getting home from sw16 at night like on Friday night - but doing it in a relaxed fashion in daylight in a way that can be enjoyed)



We should do this on a Saturday daytime   Arrange to meet somewhere like Brixton or Streatham witha 1st bus agreed and then take it from there.  P4 for example then get off Forest Hill/brockley/Dulwich Village and get another bus etc etc


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2015)

colacubes said:


> We should do this on a Saturday daytime   Arrange to meet somewhere like Brixton or Streatham witha 1st bus agreed and then take it from there.  P4 for example then get off Forest Hill/brockley/Dulwich Village and get another bus etc etc


yes lets.  Although Saturdays are thin on the ground for Nov and Dec.   They get snaffled up quick!!!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 25, 2015)

poptyping said:


> So are we doing the tenth anniversary of south london drinks with added curry at Gurkha Cottage?
> 
> Cc alien nation



Is it really ten years since _that _night?


----------



## zora (Oct 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> not a lot there but there is a nice caff


Remember that heavenly cup of tea we shared on a very rainy Streatham High Street while waiting for the p13? I guess what I'm saying is once you've waited for long enough in the cold and the rain for a small bus, you don't need an awful lot of fancy entertainment to get great pleasure!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2015)

zora said:


> Remember that heavenly cup of tea we shared on a very rainy Streatham High Street while waiting for the p13? I guess what I'm saying is once you've waited for long enough in the cold and the rain for a small bus, you don't need an awful lot of fancy entertainment to get great pleasure!


indeed.  I do love squeezing lots of pleasure from small things with you


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Is it really ten years since _that _night?


I am intrigued about why it is "that night" in italics. I was there - did I miss something?


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't really know how I've managed to miss most of these drinks, despite having been on urban for nearly 15 years. Been in the wrong subforums, clearly. :-\


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2015)

han said:


> I don't really know how I've managed to miss most of these drinks, despite having been on urban for nearly 15 years. Been in the wrong subforums, clearly. :-\


Yeah. Like why are you hanging out in PC's hardware and virtual reality?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll be putting my name down for some 2016 organising. Unless I keep on with the NLD.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2015)

November drinks! its nearly november already - are you still able to do this Maharani? may I suggest the the Tulse Hill tavern if you haven't chosen a venue yet. (and can we do the thread in the community section please - I do worry about privacy.)


----------



## Maharani (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-november-2015.339626/


----------



## alien nation (Nov 6, 2015)

Right December Drinks need to be advertised.  I just need to remember how to create a new post


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2015)

alien nation said:


> Right December Drinks need to be advertised.  I just need to remember how to create a new post



Community forum - go to post new thread button on right hand side of page. Hope I can make December's. It's taken me about ten minutes to post this due to the cats having a fight and one of them falling through the bannisters.


----------



## alien nation (Nov 6, 2015)

oryx said:


> Community forum - go to post new thread button on right hand side of page. Hope I can make December's. It's taken me about ten minutes to post this due to the cats having a fight and one of them falling through the bannisters.



I think i have managed it as an event - its awaiting approval!


----------



## alien nation (Nov 6, 2015)

alien nation said:


> I think i have managed it as an event - its awaiting approval!



[Fri 6th Nov 2015] SXSE Drinks 10th Anniversary! Friday 11th December 2015 7pm... (London)

I think this will work???


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

Can someone start the 2016 drinks thread, please. I don't think I can quite face the risk of me doing it, but I have found a pub that I would like us to meet in. In Croydon, natch.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Can someone start the 2016 drinks thread, please. I don't think I can quite face the risk of me doing it, but I have found a pub that I would like us to meet in. In Croydon, natch.


What risk?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Can someone start the 2016 drinks thread, please. I don't think I can quite face the risk of me doing it, but I have found a pub that I would like us to meet in. In Croydon, natch.


I'm free tonight for a bit. Where is it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

Maggot said:


> What risk?


The risk of being attacked by random posters if I am presumptuous enough to put myself forward. Frankly, I am still rather shaken by a silly incident of which you are aware. I am a tad sensitive these days.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm free tonight for a bit. Where is it?


Funny you should say that. 

It is your local!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 5, 2015)

I would volunteer to do a month but not if it's organised outside the community section. Which it seems they intentionally are?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Can someone start the 2016 drinks thread, please.


Calling boohoo


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I would volunteer to do a month but not if it's organised outside the community section. Which it seems they intentionally are?


Are they? I didn't realise that.

I don't think it should be organised outside of the community section. If I have done that when I organised them, that it was out of ignorance rather than intent.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Can someone start the 2016 drinks thread, please. I don't think I can quite face the risk of me doing it, but I have found a pub that I would like us to meet in. In Croydon, natch.


will happily start one now - in comunity section if that is ok with everyone? 
Organisers could then 'advertise' the drinks in the relavant local forum or in the London & SE if they want to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> will happily start one now - in comunity section if that is ok with everyone?
> Organisers could then 'advertise' the drinks in the relavant local forum or in the London & SE if they want to.


Is the difference that the London and South East one is open to lurkers?

is that the problem people have identified?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Funny you should say that.
> 
> It is your local!


Which one, the builders?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which one, the builders?


No - the other one. 

We already had an urban drinks in the Builders.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> No - the other one.
> 
> We already had an urban drinks in the Builders.


Cricketer's?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cricketer's?


Where is the Cricketers?

I meant the Oval.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

New thread for *South London Drinks 2016* now started in the community forum.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Where is the Cricketers?
> 
> I meant the Oval.


I'm so blessed, yet I so rarely go to any.

I love that one on Surrey street right now, and the arty café pub thing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm so blessed, yet I so rarely go to any.
> 
> I love that one on Surrey street right now, and the arty café pub thing.


I did suggest the Dog and Bull (is that the name of the Surrey Street one?) as well. We previously had an urban drinks in there, actually, but it was a few years ago. Perhaps you could organise one in there, once we get the 2016 thread going 

I don't know which one is the arty cafe pub thing. Matthews Yard?

I went to the Oval recently because it was advertised as doing good veggie Sunday roasts, which is true, but it wasn't very relaxing and the service was very, very slow. But there was live jazz, which was great, and I thought it would be a good place to have an urban drink. 

I think I first went there as a an urban meet, actually - it was when the pub was a live music venue.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is the difference that the London and South East one is open to lurkers?
> 
> is that the problem people have identified?


Yes.  I dont know if it has proved a problem for anyone - yet - but I'd definitely prefer more privacy. I don't like the idea of lurkers knowing that I'm not at home, where and when I am drinking. 
Like I say if people want their drinks accessible to all and everyone, they could put the details in a local Forums, without the whole world knowing whose local pub it is and who else is planning to attend.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Calling boohoo


I've saved you the trouble.


----------



## alien nation (Dec 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is the difference that the London and South East one is open to lurkers?
> 
> is that the problem people have identified?



Oh my!  I didn't realise that there was a difference.  It makes sense to organise meet ups in the community forum instead.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

alien nation said:


> Oh my!  I didn't realise that there was a difference.  It makes sense to organise meet ups in the community forum instead.


I had not thought about it before, either, but I think we should agree that these events need to be in community from now on. If necessary, I guess we could tell people in the London and South East Forum to look in there?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> New thread for *South London Drinks 2016* now started in the community forum.


I just did.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I just did.


I meant, as people organise each month, they could perhaps put something in the London and South East forum, telling people where to look, but we should be showing our intention to attend via the community forum.

I think that is what everyone means, anyway


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2015)

.


----------

